# How do you get into freediving?



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Slap on a mask and fins and bail off the boat? I see people on TV that can hold their breath for minutes. I assume there is some kind of training involved. I know they lower their heart rates and conserve energy and what not but I am just wondering how they got started.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I started out "freediving" here. Now when I say freediving, I mean maybe 25 feet or so. They do train to get that good. They have lil contraptions you can buy to increase your lung capacity thru exersize. I think there kinda like the things in the hospital that do the similar thing with your lungs.

Be aware though, a thing called shallow water blackouts is very common, and dangerous. If I am not mistaken, freedivers suffer more injuries/fatalities then scuba, for that very reason. 

But many a sheephead, mullet, spade, spanish mak, and lookdown has met htere end when I used to "freedive"

Good luck!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

just jump overboard. but never do it without a buddy. we got to where we saw so much wildlife this summer offshore at the rigs i just couldnt stand it any longer and had to get down there. we probably saw close to a dozen whale sharks this summer and eventually curiosity killed the cat. be smart about it though...


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

The rule number one: always freedive with a buddy. Clay-doh is right.Freediving or freediving-spearfishing is probably the most dangerous sport activity in the world. There is something between 30-70 fatalities worldwide involved in freediving every year.



Relaxation is one of the most important things in Freediving, if you're not relaxed you won't be able to Freedive well.

Proper breath up or pre-dive relaxation techniques as yoga is what experienced freedivers do.



Shallow water blackout is responsible for most freediving deaths. Usually occurs in 30ft of water or less and primary contributing factors are: hyperventilation, exercise, a competitive personality and youth. How to avoid it? Don't hyperventilate,don't push your limits,take a rest between dives:for dives above 60ft 2x the duration of the previous dive and for dives below 60ft at least 2.5x the duration of the previous dive. So if you freedive to 50ft in total dive time of 1:30' your surface interval should be at least 3:00' before you dive again. 

Practice a safety procedures with your buddy.

Increase your depth gradually. Your buddy should meet you on your ascent and swim up close to you at least the last 30ft(most dangerous zone for SWB) He needs to be ready bring you to the surface in case of SWB. You should be also properly weighted-neutral at 30ft(if you diving deep)

Dry apnea,walk apnea,static apnea CO2 tables,O2 tables,practicing in the pool is what I'm doing to increase my breathold.



There is too much to say and explain about "how to start freediving" and it's definitely not "JUST JUMP OVERBOARD" 

Best thing you can do is take a freediving course http://www.freedivinginstructors.com/ or

http://www.performancefreediving.com/



if you can't afford it there is a great book "MANUAL OF FREEDIVING" by Umberto Pelizare you can find it on internet. It gives you a lot of answers.

Or post some questions here I can try answer them.( I got both,the book and course as well,ha ha)



Good luck and freedive safe


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will check out the book. I don't know that I will get serious about it though. If I lived somewhere tropical with shallow reefs I am sure I would be all over it, but I may just end up sticking to scuba.


----------

